
LA City Council proposal would send letters to car owners in prostitution areas - tshtf
http://www.dailynews.com/social-affairs/20151125/la-city-council-proposal-would-send-john-letters-to-owners-of-cars-in-prostitution-areas
======
therobot24
the council woman proposing it has literally no idea how bad she sounds:

>> In a statement Wednesday, Martinez said: "If you aren’t soliciting, you
have no reason to worry about finding one of these letters in your mailbox.
But if you are, these letters will discourage you from returning. Soliciting
for sex in our neighborhoods is not OK."

No reason to worry? Vis-a-vi "nothing to hide" so it's ok to invade your
privacy.

